# schaltwerkschutz



## woodstock (21. August 2006)

grad beim surfen auf der alutech seite gefunden. 
nen paar infos dadrüber wären nicht schlecht vor allem welchen zweck das ding hat. augenscheinlich soll das ding das schaltauge unterstützen, aber so würde es doch bei einem harten einschlag das gesamte ausfallende verbiegen oder das schaltwerk selbst würde zerstört? oder besitzt das ding ne sollbruchstelle und soll nur das schaltwerk vor z.b. asphaltkontakt (+drüberrutschen) schützen? für welchen achsdurchmesser ist es geeignet und vor allem wäre es nicht sinnvoller dieses x-hard schaltauge zu benutzen?


----------



## Scheibenheizer (21. August 2006)

N´abend,

ich denk mal, es soll eher die Achse unterstützen, welche ja voll durch das Teil geschraubt/ gesteckt wird.
So ne Art Nachrüst- Steckachse  

Der Haken ist, das Teil heißt Schaltwerkschutz, also leider Fehlanzeige.
Ist jetzt wahrscheinlich zu spät für weiterführende sinnvolle Überlegungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (22. August 2006)

Es gibt schon mehrere fred´s zu dem thema. das teil gibts so oder so ähnlich auch von point "r2 cnc" und von id worx "hanger banger". die meinungen über das teil sind gespalten. die frage ist eben ob es bei einem sturz dem rahmen schaden zufügt oder nicht. ich meine auch irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass es eine sollbruchstelle oder ähnliches hat. 
weis da jetzt mal jemand bescheid?

ich überlege mir das ding zu holen, denn: mein rahmen hat bescheidene schaltaugen die mit zwei m4 schrauben im ausfallende befestigt sind. diese nudeln aus und das schaltauge und damit schaltwerk hat spiel. zudem ist das rad von sunn und die dinger sind hier schwer zu bekommen und sau teuer.


----------



## Scheibenheizer (22. August 2006)

Der Beitrag von Alutech dazu:


> hallo,
> anhand des bildes kann man es doch schon gut erkennen...von aussen geht
> eine schraube in das schaltwerk und somit wird es nicht nur duch das
> wechselauge gehalten sondern zusätzlich durch den schaltwerkschutz gestützt!
> ...



Also ist es nur eine Verstärkung für das Schaltauge.


----------



## flipdascrip (22. August 2006)

wegen sollbruchstelle und so: es soll bei zu großer belastung "wegklappen".

vermutung: wenns immer mehr hersteller (specialized, liteville, alutech, id-worx) verbauen, wird´s wohl keine folgen für den rahmen haben.


----------



## Salvadore (11. September 2006)

Hoi miteinand.

Dieses Ominöse Ding soll das Wechselauge stabilisieren. 
Mein Wechselauge ist etwas weich. Fliegt im Singel Trail mal ein Stein davor (ich bike in der Zentralschweiz und da hat es ne Menge Steine) ist das Ding verbogen und ich kann die kleinen Gänge nicht mehr nutzen. So was verhindert dieses kleine Ding. In dem Bereich der Schaltung gibt es viele Stellen an denen etwas nachgeben kann. Recht habt Ihr, wenn man genau drauf fällt ist eh irgendetwas so kaputt, dass der Tag gelaufen ist und ein paar Stunden Reparatur als neue Kompnenten anstehen. Aber das übliche "Wechselauge richten" entfällt. Habe auch schon Profis mit diesem kleinen Teil gesehen. 
Funktionsweise:
Das Teil wird auf die Achse geschraubt. Ein Stife greift in das Loch mit dem die Schaltung am Wechselauge festgeschraubt wird (mittels Innensechskant). Wird das Teil belastet, hält der Bolzen die Gangschaltung gerade und das Wechselauge auch. Super. 
Nochmals. Die Belastungen, die Ihr beschreibt würden auch ohne dieses Teil (ich habe eins dran) die Schaltung oder den Hinterbau oder ... zerstören. Also keine Angst, das zu viel kaputt geht. 
Es sei denn, Ihr habt billige Bikes aus nem Supermarkt. Dann ist das Teil zu hart. Aber dann kann man auch nicht ordentlich biken, oder?

Gruss Steffen


----------

